# HMS Velox 1902



## B N Barber (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi has anybody got a good picture of the deck layout of this vessel or similar ?

I am very keen to find details directly behind the turtle deck.

regards BNB


----------



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

"The First Destroyers" by David Lyon covers the history of these ships with lots of photos/drawings and includes a large scale plan of Velox herself. Unfortunately the are few really revealing photos of her in the book.

Cheers

Don K.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome BN to the site. Bon voyage.


----------

